# Schaltschrankklimatisierung Filterlüfter oder Kühlgerät



## popdog (27 April 2019)

*Schaltschrankklimatisierung Filterlüfter oder Kühlgerät*

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite an der Planung einer kleinen Anlage für eine Zierfischzuchtanlage.
Es müssen ein paar Förderpumpen, Wasseraufbereitung, Dosierpumpen, Wärmepumpe u.ä. angesteuert werden.

Von den Leistungen her nichts besonderes. Im Schrank sind 2x FU 0,55kW, 2x Schaltnetzteil 24V/20A, ein paar kleine Schütze und einige Relais.
Die Komplexität liegt eher in der Steuerung. Es wird ein IPC, dezentrale Peripherie (Siemens ET200 SP) sowie ein Touchscreen eingesetzt.

Alles kommt (Planungsstand derzeit) in einen einzelnen Schaltschrank 2000x800x600mm unter.

Die Anlage steht in einem normalen Wohnhaus; Schaltschrank und ein Teil der Hydraulik (Pumpen, etc.) soll in einen Raum auf dem Dachboden. Der Raum ist trocken und relativ wenig Staubbelastet (Trockenbau).
Allerdings ist im Sommer mit einer Temperatur (trotz aktiver Lüftung) mit ca. 35-38 Grad C zu rechnen. Im Winter wird der Raum auf 16-17 Grad C geheizt.

Die Verlustleistung im Schrank liegt bei etwa 300W typ., 500W max. Ich erwarte aber im Normalbetrieb durchaus auch weniger als 300W.


Leider sind einige Komponenten auf max. 45 Grad C (Touchscreen und VPN-Router) sowie 50 Grad C (IPC) begrenzt.
Bei meinen älteren Projekten habe ich nur Filterlüfter eingesetzt. Dort waren aber im Sommer auch mal 45 Grad C und mehr im Schrank vorhanden. Allerdings erlauben die Komponenten auch bis zu 60 Grad C und die Schränke standen meist irgendwo im Keller wo es nicht so heiß wird.

Bei der PC-Technik mache ich mir eher sorgen, dass auch bei nur ein paar heißen Tagen im Jahr dort Ausfälle zu erwarten sind und dass sich hohe Temperaturen mehr auf die Lebensdauer auswirken.

Daher überlege ich eine aktive Kühlung einzubauen. Allerdings sind die Schaltschrankkühler im unteren Leistungssegment auch relativ Energiehungrig. Bei dem 0,3kW-Gerät von Rittal läuft z.B. der Innenkreislüfter ständig. Bei den etwas größeren Modellen (Blue e Steuerung) läuft der Lüfter nur bei Bedarf, aber weder Lüfter noch Verdichter sind drehzahlgeregelt. In vielen Monaten im Jahr liegt die Raumtemperatur deutlich unter Solltemperatur für den Schrank. Eine aktive-Kompressorkühlung wäre dann nicht notwenig. Sehr interessant finde ich daher die Blue e+-Geräte von Rittal. Die haben neben einer Inverter-Regelung auch noch einen passiv-Betrieb mittels Heat-Pipe. Leider gibt es diese Geräte (Wandanbau) nur ab 1,6kW Kühlleistung und die sind schon recht teuer (ca. 2000).

Die Anlage soll primär so Energieffizient wie möglich sein. Daher ist der hohe Anschaffungspreis von dem Blue e+-Gerät erstmal nicht ein kompletter Show-Stopper. Allerdings mache ich mir Gedanken, dass das Gerät zu groß dimensioniert ist und dann nicht vernünftig regelt bzw. das Gerät der Minimalleistung zu oft taktet.

Meine Optionen sind daher:

1. einen großen EC-Filterllüfter mit Austrittsfilter und Drehzahlregelung (Rittal)
2. ein aktives WandanbaukühlgerÃ¤t mit ca. 0,5kW Kälteleistung
3. ein aktives WandanbaukühlgerÃ¤t und Filterllüfter (dann das KühlgerÃ¤t nur freigeben, wenn die Lüfter die Soll-Temperatur nicht halten können und auf die Lüfter erst zurückwechseln wenn die Raumtemperatur unter der Solltemp. des Schaltschranks liegt)
4. ein großes KühlgerÃ¤t (Rittal Blue e+), welches auch einen passiv-Mode per Heatpipe bietet

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit aktiver Kühlung?

Ich habe bisher mich auch nur bei Rittal umgesehen. Kennt jemand andere Hersteller und kann Empfehlungen geben?


----------



## Blockmove (27 April 2019)

Also ich hätte jetzt da keine Bedenken, dass da ein (richtig dimensionierter) Filterlüfter reicht.

Aber mal eine andere Idee:
Ein Luft/Wasser-Wärmetauscher kommt nicht in Frage?
https://www.rittal.com/de-de/product/list/variations.action?categoryPath=/PG0001/PG0168KLIMA1/PGR1950KLIMA1/PG0191KLIMA1/PRO34034KLIMA&productID=PRO34034

Bei Zierfischen ist normalerweise eine mehr oder minder aufwendige Wasseraufbereitung inkl. Temperierung notwendig.
Da könnte ein Wärmetauscher evtl. gut ins Konzept passen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## popdog (29 April 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Aber mal eine andere Idee:
> Ein Luft/Wasser-Wärmetauscher kommt nicht in Frage?
> https://www.rittal.com/de-de/produc...PG0191KLIMA1/PRO34034KLIMA&productID=PRO34034



Leider ist dort Kupfer enthalten, welches an das Wasser abgegeben wird.
Da sind einige Arten deutlich empfindlicher als wir Menschen.
Im Aquarienbereich werden nur Kunstoff/Titan-Wärmetauscher (Gehäuse aus Kunststoff, Rohrschlange aus Titan) eingesetzt. Edelstahl würde im Süßwasserbereich meistens (hängt u.U. Vom pH-Wert ab) auch noch gehen, aber fast alle Edelstahl-Plattenwärmetauscher sind mit Kupfer verlötet. Bei den verschraubten muss man wieder auf die Verträglichkeit des Dichtmaterials achten... also alles nicht so einfach...

Ich glaube ich plane dann erstmal einen großen Filterlüfter ein. Rittal hat da regelbare EC-Lüfter. Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, bleibt der bei einer gewissen Temperatur unter Soll komplett aus und wird darüber dann PI-geregelt.


----------



## der_schmuu (30 April 2019)

Hallo Popdog.

Die Auslegung der Schaltschrankkühlung ist leider nicht ganz so einfach. Das Material des Schaltschrankes und die Position (Rückwand an der Hauswand, Eventuell Schaltschrank an Schaltschrank) beeinflussen die Auslegung des Schrankes enorm.

Ich würde dir hierfür das Program "Rittal Therm" empfehlen. Eine kurze Registrierung bei Rittal genügt und du kannst die Onlinevariante nutzen. Verlustleistung, Raumtemperaturen, etc hast du ja bereits, die kannst du dort relativ einfach eingeben und dir die benötigten/gewünschten Elemente anzeigen lassen.
Link: https://www.rittal.com/therm-online/html/titellogin.php

Alternative Firmen zum kühlen wären z.B. noch die Firma Pfannenberg. Hier gibt es auch einen Onlinekonfigurator.
Link: http://www.pss-pfannenberg.de/

Ich habe mit beiden schon gearbeitet und die Ergebnisse sind, wenn überhaupt, nur minimalst voneinander abgewichen.

Die einzigste Problematik die ich sehe ist das der Dachboden bereits ohne Schaltschrank sich ~38°C erhitzt. wenn die Abluft des Schaltschrankes noch dazu kommt hast du hier auch relativ schnell eine Temperatur >40°C, zumal du beim Filterlüfter ja auch mit der Umluft des Raumes "kühlst".
Von meiner bisherigen Erfahrung im bereich der Industrie würde ich ein Klimagerät einsetzen, das hängt allerdings auch vom Budget ab.

Am besten mal alles eintippen und schauen was dir für Geräte angegeben werden. Eventuell auch mal mit Rittal und Pfannenberg telefonieren.

Gruß Schmuu


----------



## winnman (30 April 2019)

ev. "kühle" Aussenluft von der Nordseite mittels Lüfter über den Schaltschrank leiten (nur aussen, damit keine Verschmutzung im Schranke erfolgt), sollte die Umgebungsluft ja dann deutlich unter die 38° bringen.


----------



## Sinix (3 Mai 2019)

winnman schrieb:


> ev. "kühle" Aussenluft von der Nordseite mittels Lüfter über den Schaltschrank leiten (nur aussen, damit keine Verschmutzung im Schranke erfolgt), sollte die Umgebungsluft ja dann deutlich unter die 38° bringen.



Hab selber keine und kenne daher den Stromverbrauch nicht, aber eine Raumkühlung via Solarthermie wäre wohl auch noch eine Alternative.


----------



## Captain Future (3 Mai 2019)

Probier mal die Berechnung hier...

https://www.mbi-gmbh.de/leistungen/#klimarechner


----------



## ChristianVogel (6 Juni 2019)

...ich finde persönlich die Produkte von *Rübsamen und Herr* sehr ansprechend, sowohl die recht nach außen flachen Filterlüfter, als auch die Klimageräte: http://www.ruebsamen-und-herr.de/

Gruß Christian


----------



## Ing_Lupo (6 Juni 2019)

Hallo

Luftzuführung von der Nordseite und Abluftvent. hinter dem Schrank. bei Bedarf. evtl mit PV Modul. und Durchlüftung des Schrankes mit 120 mm Lüftern mit 35 dB .

Sollte reichen.


----------

